# Q to Breeders on Conditioning show dogs



## GldLoverCarly (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello,

I am wondering about the regiments that the breeders/handlers use to get their dogs ready for show. They look so diffrent from pet Goldens they are beautiful. What kinds of thing do they do with growing and grooming coats on show Goldens. Also they need clearences so do show dogs do diffrent exercises to ensure the joints are not damaged. If so what types of things to they do?? Like the Goldens at Westminister when you watch the video they are unlike any other Goldens I have seen. I just find these things so interesting on how much time actually goes into these dogs {I would assume its a lot}.

Thanks in advance Carly


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, most of it is genetics and selection. Also, when you are watching Westminster or Eukanuba, you are seeing dogs who are already finished champions and are in their prime. They are not neutered or spayed and are in "full bloom."

Beyond that, my dogs get bathed regularly if they are showing, blown dry with a powerful dryer and a brush and I make sure they stay fit by running around the farm, or throwing balls/dummies for them to retrieve. I never comb or brush a dry coat as that can break it. Honestly, maybe a couple of hours a week per dog. And of course, they are "show groomed" not "pet groomed"-the trimming is more intense on feet, ears, tails and hocks. If there is too much hair, it is thinned out.

More grooming is done at the show, to make sure there are no stray hairs or cowlicks, or that curls have not suddenly sprung up in just the place to make them look funny!

Now a Special, like the dogs at Westminster, can take more time, as the level of competition is higher. If necessary, I have road worked a Special, using a bike and a springer; usually 5 days a week for a few miles each time. My handler used a treadmill. They are bathed both before and after a show, since the conditioners used can sometimes build up in the coat.

Most of the training is done while they are puppies, to teach them to stack and to move properly on lead.

I do sometimes supplement the ones who are being shown or bred, as stress can affect them just like it does people. 

Some breeders do a lot more, and some do even less than I do


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most of it is genetics, but a LOT is grooming. I made people cry (good tears) at Goldstock in 1999 by 'show grooming' their rescued BYB Goldens... you would be amazed the difference a skilled hand can make. Especially just doing the TAIL and feet and ears alone can transform a scruffy looking pet into a noble looking Golden.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Grooming is no doubt important, however if what is 'under the coat' is not structured and conditioned well to really show great movement....you will only be able to go so far....

Another piece of the puzzle is socializing your pup/dog to not only accept, but step-up and embrace the stress and the chaos of a show environment...
Conditioning the dog to:
be able to stay calm and comfy in a crate
be able to handle the hours of driving 
be able the long waits around the ring with many other dogs

Then after all of that, pour on the charm and attitude that can really set apart a GREAT Golden from a good looking Golden...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

See, now I thought all you did was shovel money at the handler, and it all just happens automatically.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> See, now I thought all you did was shovel money at the handler, and it all just happens automatically.


Well, that works too


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I wasn't suggesting that grooming alone can make a dog show quality, but to the average pet owner who doesn't know structure anyway, it can make his or her dog look like a show dog to them  It can REALLY improve breed type!

I think ALL dogs should be in rock hard field working condition at all times, pet, show, or otherwise, so far as physical conditioning goes. To me that's just part of being a good pet owner.

And yes, having a handler sure can work wonders!


----------



## GldLoverCarly (Sep 21, 2007)

The grooming is Wow! Most dogs get bathed every few months and show dogs once a week or so. As for execise I would have thought theey may have done things like swimming instead of jogging. So they are allowed to fetch and things like that??? Do they use stuff in the dogs food for anything I saw this Johnny Good coat enhancer is that good for them?? Showing just seems so fun.
Carly


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs swim, free run, and road walk daily 

I do show my dogs- one is retired, one is up and coming (he turns six months old in a few days).

I also compete with them in coursing and racing events. (My breed for SHOWING and competing is Whippets, not Golden Retrievers- I do Golden rescue and training).

I do bathe my dogs weekly, pet or show, and my Goldens be they foster rescues or our own are kept groomed. I just like how they look that way 

If you have a pet Golden now, practice show conditioning and grooming on him or her. Not only will your dog benefit and look beautiful, you will be learning.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Well, that works too


See that. I learn something new every day.  

Handlers are not magicians though. Any dog needs to have the basic goods in order to compete (and I know you know this Linda  ). Especially with goldens, where it can take 25 or more dogs to make a major (and most times a major draws forty or more dogs, and an equal number of bitches). The competition at that level is fierce, and people will do anything to win. 

I agree, most of it is genetics. But, a great deal of it is also having nearly unlimited financial resources along with a great deal of staying power. You also can't have your feelings hurt very easily.


----------



## GldLoverCarly (Sep 21, 2007)

So to start with a quality dog from a good breeder is key then?? I do not have a dog right now not even a pet:no:. I am looking though but want to learn more first. I don't think I would be upset if my dog did not win that would not hurt my feelings or anything. Just try again right?? So who are some quality show dogs off the top of your heads that a person should keep an eye out for as far as studs and kennels?? Also, I was not sure if Breeders would want to sell a show puppy to someone who did not know very much?? 
Carly


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Some breeders will not sell to you, others happily will. It is all in your approach and who you talk to. If one is a jerk, keep trying! What state are you in?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GldLoverCarly said:


> So to start with a quality dog from a good breeder is key then?? I do not have a dog right now not even a pet:no:. I am looking though but want to learn more first. I don't think I would be upset if my dog did not win that would not hurt my feelings or anything. Just try again right?? So who are some quality show dogs off the top of your heads that a person should keep an eye out for as far as studs and kennels?? Also, I was not sure if Breeders would want to sell a show puppy to someone who did not know very much??
> Carly


Keep an eye out for a quality bitch. No one will ever sell you (or me for that matter) a successful show dog. If you find a quality bitch, you can use her as a foundation for your own breeding program. You show her to earn some ribbons, then serious stud dog owners will take you seriously, and allow you to use their dog. 

I know that is not the way it is supposed to be, but unfortunately, that is the way it is. I know from experience that people don't take newbies seriously. Your first successful show dog will most likely be home bred. Success does not necessarily mean champion either. A bitch with a few points on her definitely gets a lot of respect. As I said earlier, the competition is fierce, and earning a few points means a lot. 

If someone does sell you a potential show dog, they most likely will want to co-own it, and then use you as a source of cash to finish the dog. I've been there, and I can tell you honestly that is how it works (at least in my part of the world). A newbie can break into the show world, but you have to plan on investing ten years in it before you do.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

BTW I should have suggested you join your local golden retriever breed club. That is a good way to get to know people (breeders) in your area. It also helps to attend local shows, to become familiar with breeders and what they are producing.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well i feel its basic ....genetics, good hard condition, good food, and yes near show time bathing and grooming...i have been extremely fortunate that i either have good honest dogs or a great handler...the ones i have sent out have pretty well finished in a weekend here in canada ....so not to much stress on the pocketbook....i do however feel more acheivement doing it myself!!!!!!!!!

go for the blue !


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL Things are a bit different in Canada!  I may have incorrectly assumed gldlovercarly was in America. I apologize for that.


----------



## GldLoverCarly (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I hope I did not send the message that I wanted an a dog who already was successful. I know that you have work your way from the bottom and nothing is handed to you on silver platter persay. I fully expected to have to buy a show quality puppy. I just don't know whick breeders would want to put that kind of time in to start with someone from new like me. Thats why I was wondering if any of you know which breeders are more accepting of this?? 
Carly


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Go to your local kennel club and check out upcoming events. Most have handling classes. You might not need to have a dog to participate. Usually the trainers have several dogs, and perhaps even know of one you can work with.

Check out the events of your local Golden Retriever club, and go. That's where you'll meet people in the breed.

Try to find yourself a mentor. Someone (a breeder) with a good reputation for good quality dogs, and have that person help you learn.

It takes years to learn everything.....and even then, you still won't know everything. Some things stay the same, but others change routinely. Even in the show dog world.

If you can find that mentor, it's worth everything!!

Many quality breeders of show quality dogs won't just sell you a potential show quality puppy. There will, no doubt, be a lot of hoops to jump through first. Plus, there will be a lot of "rules" to follow in the contract, when you do get a potential show quality puppy. And, you may even have to agree to co-ownership (which has varying criteria depending on the dog, the breeder, etc).

You DO need to learn first........then start looking. It takes some time to learn exactly what you're looking "for".


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey...since you live in Canada. Why don't you try Janice Gunn? She breeds for Obedience...but I'm not sure about conformation. I don't remember her website...but Google "TNT Retrievers". Hope that helps...

Yup most of it is genetics...a beautiful mom and daddy make wonderful puppies! But let me tell you...you need to research the breed A LOT. I got a Golden and I didn't expect most of the "friendly and attention loving" behavior I got out of my Golden. Yes, they are friendly...but sometimes too friendly...especially towards strangers.


----------



## GldLoverCarly (Sep 21, 2007)

So what I'm getting is that it is 2 parts. A good chunk is genetics and proper care of the coat. I was hoping for more of a show dog breeder then TNT kennels. I could look around for a bit. If I found something I thought I was interested in is it ok to post here for some input from those of you with knowlege and experience or is that not such a good idea??? 
Carly


----------

